# Kartenplotter oder Smartphone mit GPS



## Tomasi (11. April 2014)

Hallo, als Norwegenangler verzweifeln wir alle Jahre bei der suche nach unseren Fischplätzen. Wollen uns einen Kartenplotter oder ähnliches mit GPS zulegen. Die Koordinaten der Fischgründe sind bekannt, sollen in das Gerät engegeben werden und soll uns dorthin navigieren. Brauche ich dazu umbedingt einen Kartenplotter _*ODER*_ kann ich diese Aufgabe auch kostengünstiger mit einem Smartphone mit GPS mit einem bestimmten App lösen? Brauche auf keinen Fall ein Echolot oder Fischfinder. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Aussagen.


----------



## trollmänchen (11. April 2014)

*AW: Kartenplotter oder Smartphone mit GPS*

moin tomasi

 wenn du ein halbwegs vernünftige pkw navi hast dann nehme das -hier kannste zur not bei unsichtigen wetter die küste finden

 gruß trollmänchen


----------



## pxrxx12 (12. April 2014)

*AW: Kartenplotter oder Smartphone mit GPS*

Hallo, das Thema ist hier schon häufiger besprochen worden, lies einmal die älteren Beiträge nach.
Wenn Du ein Android Handy hast, dann gibt es hier eine Reihe von guten Apps, die das Handy zu einer Marine Navigation befähigen. Nachteil: Der Bildschirm ist bei hellem Sonnenschein ganz schlecht lesbar und der Akku geht sehr schnell in die Knie,weil der Stromverbrauch mit dem GPS und voller Bildschirmhelligkeit hoch ist. Die Navigationsgenauigkeit ist häufig auch nicht optimal, weil an der GPS Einheit im Handy gerne gespart wird. Außerdem ist das Handy wenig "wassertauglich" und beim Bootsfahren unpraktisch, wenn man keine sichere Ablage für das Gerät hat. Wenn Du wirklich vernünftig navigieren möchtest, gibt es eine sehr kostengünstige Lösung von Garmin mit dem Auslaufgerät 421. Nachteil hier: die mobile Lösung ist deutlich aufwendiger mit Akku, Tasche usw. und bringt auch einiges an Gewicht mit. Also, ich würde es mal mit den Apps versuchen, wenn das passt. Für nähere Infos zu diesem Thema kannst Du mir gerne eine PN mit email Adresse schreiben, dann kann ich Dir einiges zuschicken.


----------



## WalKo (13. April 2014)

*AW: Kartenplotter oder Smartphone mit GPS*

Die Preise der Karten bei Garmin auch nicht vergessen.
wir haben mal 179€ bezahlt. 
Habe mir jetzt ein Wasserdichstes Smartphone gekauft, aber noch nicht ausprobiert. 
Das kommt in eine PKW Halterung die ich dran zu montieren gedenke und wegen Elektrorolle ist sowieso eine Baterie an Bord, welches auch das Smartphone laden kann.
Ob das was taugt muss erst die Praxis zeigen.


----------



## pxrxx12 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Kartenplotter oder Smartphone mit GPS*

Die Karten sind erheblich preiswerter zu bekommen, deshalb ist Garmin ja so interessant.


----------



## Wheelinger (14. April 2014)

*AW: Kartenplotter oder Smartphone mit GPS*

Wenn man schon ein GPS-taugliches Mobiltelefon hat, kann man sich auch mal das hier anschauen: http://www.navionics.com/de/mobile-apps

Die Karten sind die gleichen wie beim Plotter und preislich ist das o.k.

Außerdem gibt es auch offene Karten. Eventuell zahlt man dann gar nichts - sollte den relevanten Bereich aber schon im Cache haben, damit man nicht auf den Online-Zugang auf See angewiesen ist. 

Kannst dazu mal nach OpenSeaMap suchen. Für iOS gibts zumindest ne App, schätze auch für Android.

Je nach Boot sollte das mit der Stromzufuhr kein Problem sein.


----------



## Chiforce (14. April 2014)

*AW: Kartenplotter oder Smartphone mit GPS*

Ich nutze da auf meinem Android-Handy die App "Locus Pro" die hat mit  einer auf dem Gerät lokal speicherbaren OpenSeaMap alle Funktionen, die  man sich wünscht, incl. einer "Kompassnavigation" bei der man Richtung  und Entfernung zum "Spot" (poi) angezeigt bekommt, sehr super, man sollte aber einige Einstellungen seinen persönlichen vorlieben anpassen,
siehe Bilder 

Was "fehlt" sind Tiefenlienien bei Gewässern, da nutze ich parallel "Navionics Europe", dann aber nur für die Tiefenangaben, ansonsten alles Andere, wie Navigation und Trackaufzeichnung mit Locus, und kann im Betrieb beides betrachten (hin und her wechseln, ohne das jeweilige programm zu beenden natürlich).


----------



## Tomasi (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kartenplotter oder Smartphone mit GPS*

Fahren am 12.06 2014 nach Norwegen.
Werde mir von Navionics das App runterladen und die Norwegenkarte für 35€ kaufen. Werde nach dem Norwegentripp berichten wie es mir ergangen ist. Petri Heil


----------



## Chiforce (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kartenplotter oder Smartphone mit GPS*

Kauf dir auch eine entspiegelnde "Mattfolie" für das Display, das verbessert die Ablesbarkeit im Freien wesentlich, ich hab mir eine von Artwizz geholt (gibts bei Mediamarkt):

http://www.artwizz.com/catalog/sams..._Fingerprint_MATT_for_Samsung_Galaxy_S4/a-583

sind 2 Schutzfolien drin, kann ich nur empfehlen #6


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kartenplotter oder Smartphone mit GPS*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Ich nutze da auf meinem Android-Handy die App "Locus Pro" die hat mit  einer auf dem Gerät lokal speicherbaren OpenSeaMap alle Funktionen, die  man sich wünscht, incl. einer "Kompassnavigation" bei der man Richtung  und Entfernung zum "Spot" (poi) angezeigt bekommt, sehr super, man sollte aber einige Einstellungen seinen persönlichen vorlieben anpassen,
> siehe Bilder
> 
> Was "fehlt" sind Tiefenlienien bei Gewässern, da nutze ich parallel "Navionics Europe", dann aber nur für die Tiefenangaben, ansonsten alles Andere, wie Navigation und Trackaufzeichnung mit Locus, und kann im Betrieb beides betrachten (hin und her wechseln, ohne das jeweilige programm zu beenden natürlich).



Warum benutzt du denn nicht gleich für alles die navionics app?

Gruß


----------



## Chiforce (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kartenplotter oder Smartphone mit GPS*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Warum benutzt du denn nicht gleich für alles die navionics app?
> 
> Gruß



Weil mir die Navigation und die "Führung" zu Gespeicherten POI's oder Routen bei Locus generell besser gefällt, und es viele Funktionen gibt, die Navionics nicht bietet, oder nicht zufriedenstellend erfüllt (Ankeralarm z.B.), bei Navionics sind nur die Tiefenlienen interessant, und die Karten kosten halt Geld, und die Openseamap kann man sich kostenlos auf dem Gerät speichern und offline nutzen, und Locus ist beim importieren und speichern von eigenen Punkten wesentlich flexibler in den Dateiformaten, da man ja auch vieles am PC plant und dann mit wenig Aufwand überträgt.

Und redundant navigieren zu können kann auch nicht verkehrt sein #6

Locus nutze ich auch an Land, mit verschiedenen Trekking/Wanderkarten dafür geht Navionics mit den Seekarten auch nicht sonderlich gut :q


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kartenplotter oder Smartphone mit GPS*

Die Locus App gibt es für das Iphone leider nicht, kennt da wer eine Alternative?

Gruß


----------

